# 7 day Ski Rental 12/26 or 12/27 - Sleep 8



## Elinor S

Seeking a spacious, comfortable ski-in, ski-out timeshare starting 12/26 or 12/27 for two families - four non-smoking adults, four children (cousins) ages 10-14. New England or West Virginia preferred, would consider Pennsylvania or Central/Western locations as well.  I hope to hear from you!


----------



## twin52

*I have RCI weeks*

Let me know if you are still interested?  I can direct you to look at options.


----------



## DeniseM

Suh said:


> Let me know if you are still interested?  I can direct you to look at options.



Couple points:

1.  RCI doesn't not permit exchanges to be rented.

2.  The maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night.


----------



## twin52

*RCI exchange*

Exchange can be used if a guest certificate is purchased.


----------



## DeniseM

Suh said:


> Exchange can be used if a guest certificate is purchased.



Incorrect - Guest Certificates are for *guests*, RCI does not permit them to be rented.  It's clearly stated in their terms and conditions. 

If you get caught, RCI can freeze your account and confiscate your deposits, exchanges, points, and funds.


----------



## Passepartout

DeniseM said:


> If you get caught, RCI can freeze your account and confiscate your deposits, exchanges, points, and funds.



Oh, AND kick out your [renters] guests. Can I listen in on either end of THAT phone call?

Jim


----------



## Elinor S

*Thanks for the info - Still Seeking*

Still looking for a ski rental New Years week (Dec 26th or 27th start).  Sleep 8.  Happy Holidays


----------



## Elinor S

*Still seeking ski rental for 8 New Years week*

Still looking for a ski rental New Years week (Dec 26th or 27th start).  Sleep 8.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## tschwa2

I don't think you are going to find any ski in/out resorts in the price range allowed by this forum.  There was a Mountainside at Massanutten sleeps 8 2 br available in rentals offered.  The kids would be on loft beds and sofa bed.  It is about a 5 minute drive to the slopes.


----------

